# IOC - InterOil Corporation



## Smurf1976 (18 February 2005)

*IOC*

IOC has made a new high today but I'm not sure as to what's really going on looking at the chart for the past few weeks. I thought it had topped and was headed down but apparently not...

What do you think? (I don't own this stock at present, having sold thinking it had topped...)


----------

